# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  ولا ريب أن حسن الظن إنما يكون مع الإحسان

## أم علي طويلبة علم

*قال ابن القيم رحمه الله في الجواب الكافي ص 35 :

... ولا ريب أن حسن الظن إنما يكون مع الإحسان . فإن المحسن حسن الظن بربه أنه يجازيه إحسانه ولا يخلف وعده ، ويقبل توبته .
وابما المسىء المصر على الكبائر والظلم والمخالفات فان وحشة المعاصي والظلم والحرام تمنعه من حسن الظن بربه ، وهذا موجود فى الشاهد فان العبد الآبق الخارج عن طاعة سيده لا يحسن الظن به ، ولا يجامع وحشة الاساءة إحسان الظن ابدا ، فان المسيء مستوحش بقدر إساءته ، وأحسن الناس ظنا بربه أطوعهم له .

كما قال الحسن البصري : إن المؤمن أحسن الظن بربه فاحسن العمل ، وإن الفاجر أساء الظن بربه فأساء العمل .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------

